# 18-24 month old routine?!



## Mee_Mummy

Basically just wondering how your day pans out and how much & when they have their milk and how much they actually eat at mealtimes.

Also rather curious about bedtime routine. 

So just give me your general day :thumbup: 

Thankyouu :kiss: Xx


----------



## _Vicky_

6am up and 240ml milk
7am breakfast - toast fruit cereal
12pm lunch beans on toast (1 slice toast half tin beans each) plus fruit
4pm tea whatever we have 
5.45pm 240ml milk in their toddler rockers chilling out with a bit of tv
6.45 bed asleep by seven 

My boys would eat forever I try to limit their food a bit now tbh. Xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Lol they don't have beans on toast every day that was just an example x


----------



## ginab

Maggie has seemed to have developed a new routine since she started teething with her canines.. she's gone off food and just seems to want formula at the mo which she never wanted before.. 

her old routine until 19 months was
5-6am wake up 
7-7.30am breakfast (cereal,toast,pancakes,eggs,fruit etc)
10-10.30am nap
12.30-1pm lunch (anything from stir fry,jacket potato to a few nibbly bits of cheese,ham,tomatoes etc)
4.30-5pm dinner (didnt usually eat a lot, normally whatever we ate or just some cereal or pancakes and fruit) 
5.15pm- go up to her bedroom to chill out, read books, play with quiet toys, crafty things etc
6pm - asleep + 9 oz toddler formula

*Since she's been teething:*
7-7.30am wake up (god knows why she's sleeping so late not that im complaining! 
9-9.30am breakfast (food same as before)
11.30-12pm nap
2.30-3pm lunch + dinner combined (she wasnt eating 3 meals a day so rather than push her to eat I spaced eating further apart she has lunch and dinner and eats 2 meals really well.. so until she stops teething I will stick with that)
6.15pm -Up to bed (same routine)
7-7.30 asleep + 9oz bottle of toddler formula

AND I know Its not right and I shouldnt be doing it.. but now she's really suffering with her teeth shes crying in the night and I go in and giver her a bottle of milk, she goes straight off to sleep again and I think its the comfort she wants more than anything. i dont want to do controlled crying while she's in pain with her teeth and I dont fancy lying on the floor next to her anymore.. (which i was doing for about a week) so it works for us at the moment.. 

sorry to waffle!!


----------



## beatnick

7/8 am wake and come down for breakfast. half a cup of milk and cereal or toast and jam. 
10ish snack. maybe grapes or rasins or a jaffa cake - depends
12.30 lunch. beans on toast is pretty popular but generally what ever im having. 
sleep at some point after lunch
6pm bath and books and bed. however he is currently refusing bed due to teething. 

teething and christmas has put it all up the swanny anyway!


----------



## laurajo24

Wake up about 8.30am and has a beaker of milk (don't know how much it actually holds!)

Breakfast when he asks which is usually straight away! Bowl of ready brek (4 big spoonfuls of ready brek out of the packet)

Lunch at 12.30 - 1pm. Now this is tricky because we are usually out so we'll eat whatever we can find that is relatively healthy! e.g. asda childrens meal with sandwiches, fruit, yohgurt etc.

Nap 2 - 3 pm

Dinner 5pm - home cooked meal like spag bol. He'll eat probably equivalent to half of my adult portion. Pudding is fruit or yoghurt or maybe icecream for a treat

Milk and reading books at 6pm.
7pm bed.

He has snacks during the day if he asks and he hasn't eaten in a while. Usually fruit ot a biscuit.

Bedtime routine is watching gigglebiz, read a book then bed. He drinks his milk while we do all this. I take him upto bed and turn out the big light. We have a big cuddle, talk about our day, say love you and then into bed, landing light off.

Hope this helps.
Are you worried about your routine hun?
x


----------



## NuKe

7-8am-ish wake up, nappy change and comes into bed with me for a cuddle
9am-ish when I'm feeling up to it (morning sickness) we get up and go downstairs for breakfast, porridge made with milk and a pack of raisins mixed in.
11am-ish snack. rice cakes/some fruit/slice of toast/oaty bar or similar and a piece of cheese.
1pm-ish lunch. soup/pasta/sandwich/leftovers from previous night's dinner, basically whatever im having, plus a large yoghurt.
2pm-ish nap. this can last from 1-2.5 hours
4pm-ish snack. same as morning snack.
6pm-ish dinner. whatever we're having!
7.30 SHARP - bath time, then gets a story read to her and straight to bed :D

She will not drink milk, point blank- hence the multiple cheeses and large yoghurt :)
HTH


----------



## Mee_Mummy

laurajo24 said:


> Wake up about 8.30am and has a beaker of milk (don't know how much it actually holds!)
> 
> Breakfast when he asks which is usually straight away! Bowl of ready brek (4 big spoonfuls of ready brek out of the packet)
> 
> Lunch at 12.30 - 1pm. Now this is tricky because we are usually out so we'll eat whatever we can find that is relatively healthy! e.g. asda childrens meal with sandwiches, fruit, yohgurt etc.
> 
> Nap 2 - 3 pm
> 
> Dinner 5pm - home cooked meal like spag bol. He'll eat probably equivalent to half of my adult portion. Pudding is fruit or yoghurt or maybe icecream for a treat
> 
> Milk and reading books at 6pm.
> 7pm bed.
> 
> He has snacks during the day if he asks and he hasn't eaten in a while. Usually fruit ot a biscuit.
> 
> Bedtime routine is watching gigglebiz, read a book then bed. He drinks his milk while we do all this. I take him upto bed and turn out the big light. We have a big cuddle, talk about our day, say love you and then into bed, landing light off.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Are you worried about your routine hun?
> x

We don't have a routine. We fell out of it shortly after I found out I was expecting number 2. I was extremely tired (especially because DS wanted to wake up at 5am!) We still did everything like normal but times were diff everyday. I told myself to get back on it for one of my many new years resolutions so I am wondering basically what the "norm" is and basically get ideas for our routine. 

DS isn't really eating at the moment. Haven't go a clue why. And he has never really eaten breakfast, he's strange! 

I have just - tonight - moved him into a toddler bed, I had to sit with my back to him as he felt a bit insecure, but he was asleep within 10 mins and I also did not give him a bottle before bed, I stopped that tonight too. Instead I gave it him in a beaker and he only had a few sips.

So I would like our bedtime routine to be:- 

Bath.
Jammies on.
Cuddles and stories in bed whilst drinking his milk.
Brush teeth & bed.

But yes just really want to get ideas off everyone else. Xx


----------



## RedRose

_Vicky_ said:



> Lol they don't have beans on toast every day that was just an example x

Lol beans on toast o'clock!

This is our day roughly:

7 wake
7.30 breakfast- multigrain hoops and fruit
12 lunch - ham, cheese and tomato sandwich with a yoghurt
1-3.30 nap (love this lol lol)
4 snack- fruit smoothie pouch/biscuit
5.30 dinner- whatever we are having, tonight was cod, broccolli and cheese fish cake with homemade wedges and baby carrots, followed by fruit and custard
7 bed time 



I can feel the lovely afternoon naps slipping away from me now though, they're getting shorter and shorter... :wacko:


----------



## xSophieBx

Shes just coming up for 18months... our routine is:

Wake up: 7-8am & then after a nappy change etc has breakfast(a c&g wheetabix thing with a fruit pot) & whats left in the bottle of milk(8oz)

Lunch: Half 12ish-1ish - Toasted cheese sandwhich is her fave, but also a quiche or fishcake etc, & a plate of diff fruit(grapes the fave, but also banana, melon, apple, pineapple etc)

Naptime - 2ish til 4ish

Dinner: 5-5:30ish - Anything as this varies - followed by a large yoghurt or rice pudding/fruit in custard

Bedtime: Bath(not every single night though) and then bottle of toddler milk(7oz) and Bed, she goes off by herself.


----------



## rihanna

7am wake up
7.30 brekkie
8 nursery
11.45 lunch @ nursery
1.30 home
(2 - sometimes 30min nap but sleeps at nursery)
5 tea
7 bath , beaker of milk, bed


----------



## feeble

between 8-10am wake up
So going by a 9am wake up for arguments sake
9/9.30 - boobie feed in bed
9.30/10.30 - Cbeebies, i do the washing up, make J brekkie of Banana + marmite on toast
10.30/11 - Get ready/dressed etc
11 - leave the house, go to town 
get coffee, J has a muffin
go for a walk (J walks around 3/4 of a mile at the moment which is great but slow) 
go to the park/library/feed ducks/toddler group/play center etc
home
snack
J goes for a nap (whilst i attempt to clean the house) 
J wake up
we have reading/playtime/some finger painting
Cbeebies again whilst i make dinner
daddy home (between 5 and 6) 
dinner
daddy takes J to bed each night at 7 and puts him in the bath for half an hour, reads him a story and tucks him in 

end of J's day!


----------



## Nats21

Callums just turned 18 months.

He gets up around 9am, has breakfast (weetabix, rice crispies etc) and gets changed, he will usually then have a play with his toys while I do a few jobs, i'll then have a play with him, he has milk around 11am (5oz), then we'll have stories/singing, go for a walk if its nice or do an activity (painting, stickers etc). He has dinner at 12.30pm which is usually a buffet type dinner - sandwiches, carrot sticks, salad, a few crisps or maybe something on toast (beans/spag hoops etc) or leftovers from the night before and then a pudding which is usually fruit or a yoghurt. He'll then have a sleep for about an hour and half. He'll then have a play with some toys or we'll do stories etc, we may also do some cooking or another activity etc. He sometimes has a snack around 3.00pm. He has another 5oz of milk at 3.45pm, he then usually watches an in the night garden for a bit. At 5.30pm he has his tea - pasta dish, potato, a mild curry etc and another pudding - yoghurt, fruit, custard, icecream, jelly etc. He then has a play with his dad who gets home around 5.45pm and we'll just have a play/stories etc. He then goes upstairs at 7.30pm and he'll have a play and has his bath, at 8pm he gets dressed and has another 5oz of milk before going to bed. 

He also goes to a couple of groups and goes swimming in the week, we'll go to my moms usually a couple of times in the week or sometimes to the park if its not wet. I'm also gonna introduce playdoh and am planning on making him some in the next few weeks. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom is just 2.

His normal day was going roughly like this from about 18 months onwards,

5.30 - 6am wake up 2oz milk and dry shreddies in bed with us
8.15am Breakfast - toast/yoghurt/banana/ready brek etc
11amish - big snack - cream crackers, yoghurt fruit drops etc
12-1.30ish - nap
2.30pm - big snack - cheese on toast 
5pm tea - fish fingers, pasta etc
6.30pm - 7pm 7oz toddler milk, stories and bedtime

But now he's refusing to nap some days and then others not going for a sleep till 1pmish which is throwing this routine totally out. He is also sometimes sleeping till 7am as well so its all a bit up in the air really!


----------



## mrsraggle

Coming up to 20 months, she has two routines one at home and one incl. nursery.

*Home all day:
*8am Up
8.30am Breakfast (usually shreddies or rice krispies)
10.30am Snack (fruit)
12pm Lunch (sandwich, something on toast etc)
1pm Nap (taking her ages to drop off at the moment though, 45 minutes today!)
3pm Up
4pm Snack (fruit or biscuit)
6.15pm Tea (hot large meal + yoghurt)
7.30pm Bath and Bed (5oz milk)

*Incl. nursery:
*7am Up
8am Breakfast at nursery (usually rice krispies)
9.30am Snack at nursery (breadstick, biscuit, fruit)
11.30am Lunch at nursery (large hot meal + pudding)
12.45pm I collect her
1.15pm Nap 
3pm Up
4pm Snack (fruit)
6.15pm Tea (large hot meal + yoghurt)
7.30pm Bath and Bed (5oz milk)


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Bens routine is generally this 

6.30 - 7.15am up and breakfast 

9am snack

11.30 - 12 lunch 

12.30ish nap 

2-2.30 up from nap snack

5.30 dinner

6.30ish bath 

7pm into jammies and chill out time with me watching a DVD.

7.30 in bed with his bottle (9oz) generally is asleep by 8pm 

He eats alot through out the day!


----------



## Jchihuahua

This is her general routine. It changes on days she has groups to go to.

She wakes around 5:30ish and plays in her cot until 6 or 6:30 at the latest.

7ish: Breakfast: cereal, toast, sippy cup of water. 

9ish: bath every other day, get dressed.

11-1 aprox: nap

1:30: lunch (scrambled egg/sandwiches/beans or alphabet spaghetti on toast etc followed by a yoghurt and water.

3ish: snack (fruit, organix gingerbreadman or similar)

5:30: dinner (larger meal than lunch followed by fruit)

6:30 get ready for bed, story, 9oz sippy cup of milk.

7: bed


----------



## BethK

7am wake up
7.30am breakfast - cereal
10am snacks - fruit, cheese, biscuits
11am nap
1pm wake up
1.15pm lunch - usually hot food, potato meat and veg
3pm snacks
5.10pm tea - usually hot again, pasta
6pm we go upstairs and I run the bath while Freya makes a mess
6.10 get in bath
6.40 get out of bath, get dry and get in sleeping bag
7pm sit on glider chair with daddy while she has her 8oz bedtime bottle

When it's a nursery day it's the same except she eats at nursery at 11.30am and she has an hour nap from 1.30 - 2.30pm


----------



## louandivy

We don't have a huge amount of routine but Ivy generally wakes up at around 7.30 and we have breakfast together - usually cereal or toast and fruit, then if I'm lucky she has a nap around 11. If she doesn't nap then then I try not to let her nap for the rest of the day but if we are out I can't stop her from falling asleep in the buggy in the afternoon which results in a very late bedtime! Oh and we also usually go for a walk in the park after breakfast as we literally live on a park so there is no excuse not to!

We have lunch at around half 12, 1-ish. Its usually a sandwich, or some leftover dinner or falafels and pitta bread, followed by fruit or yoghurt. I also usually give her a sippy cup of milk around this time and she drinks it throughout the day. She will usually have a snack or two in the afternoon, like a pack of raisins and a scotch pancake or something.

Depending on when she has napped, we have dinner between 5 and 6 usually. I usually eat with her if its after 5.30 but anything before that is too early for me! If OH is home he will eat with us too. She will usually just eat whatever we are eating, but on the days that we eat seperately she will have something like veggie sausages with pasta and homemade tomato sauce with peas or fish fingers with sweet potato wedges and peas. Always followed by fruit and/or yoghurt.

Then we have a little dance/play for half an hour or longer, then bath. We then have a bit of calm play in her room, put her pjs on, read a story and then she cuddles up to her toys and goes to sleep, usually between 6.30pm and 7.30pm. Tonight she wasn't asleep until 8 though because she had a freakishly long nap! 

We do a lot in the day time and don't spend a huge amount of time in the house so we don't have the most rigid routine and I don't freak out at all if things don't go to plan.


----------



## Alias

Up 8ish (earlier on school days, but I'll do you a weekend schedule:)) 
Breakfast - yoghurt, beaker of milk, bagel/toast/cereal
11ish snack (crackers, breadsticks, ricecakes, something like that) milk either with snack or lunch
12 nap for up to 2 hours 
2 (or when she wakes) lunch (most days at home it's either fishcakes, beans/toast or crackers/hummous, sometimes a read meal, and some fruit or cheese) 
mid afternoon snack (usually fruit or cheese)
6 or 6:30, dinner with the family, meat and pasta/rice/potatoes and veg and a cup of milk
After dinner she reads stories with Daddy, then we both bring her upstairs, get her ready for bed (bath about twice a week) and then Daddy puts her to bed. She's given up her bedtime bottle so I'll bring any milk up with us left from dinner but she doesn't often want it. She's in bed around 7:30 or shortly after.


----------



## emsiee

6.30am - up
7am- 5oz of warm milk
7.45 - breakfast 
10am- out in the car/pushchair and a snack
12midday- lunch (usually a sandwich, pasta or something like that)
1.45pm- 1 hour nap
3pm- cup of milk (3oz) and a small snack
4.30pm- dinner
5.30pm- playtime with daddy when he arrives home from work, then bath
6.30pm - 7pm- bed

This is all going to change next week though as Im going back to work and she is going to nursery for 2 days per week and 2 days at grandmas.


----------



## bbyno1

Wake up:7.30-8.00
Come down,make her bottle of milk (9oz)
Change her nappy.
She watches a bit of tv while i eat mine.
Plays for a while with me or daddy.

Lunch:12-1.
All sorts!Fishcakes,veg,pie,chips,jacket potato etc with a yoghurt/custard or rice
pudding.

Will nap for an hour if i go out anytime after 1.
If indoors will only have a 30 min nap around 4-5.

Dinner:6ish.Fishfingers,mash,veg,sasuages,new potatoes,quiche etc.followed by yoghurt,rice pudding or custard.

Bedtime is at 8.30 after bath with daddy everynight.
I give her the bottle and put her in her cot and she goes to sleep


----------



## babyblog

Not strict on routines but our 2 year olds day goes like this :
8 am get up an have - toast or cereal
12pm lunch- sandwich or pasta or something
5pm dinner and pudding
6pm bath time
6.30pm watches ' in the night garden'
7pm beaker of warm milk In bed then brush teeth


He dropped his daytime nap a few months ago which came as an unwelcome haha!


----------



## MrsVenn

This is for nursery days:

7am (get woken up, will sleep until 8am otherwise), get dressed, brush hair.
7:20am - Leave for nursery.
7:45am - Drop her off at nursery, she has breakfast.
10:00am - Snack
11:30am - Lunch
11:45 - 2:00pm - Sleep
2:00pm - Snack or lunch if she didn't eat it before nap.
4:30pm - Dinner
5:30pm - Snack and I collect her
6:00pm - Get home, she has another snack to keep her going and a little drink.
6:45pm - Bath time
7:30pm - Book time and INTG.
8:00pm - 7-9oz bottle and then bed

She usually wakes at 2am but I can settle her within 30mins. Then she'll wake again in the early hours at which point she'll come in to bed with us and sometimes have milk, sometimes not, I play it by ear mainly.

(Playtime between all of the snacks etc)


----------

